# Are your parents feelers or thinkers?



## DeepSeaFlower (Dec 21, 2014)

Just curious how many people here have parents who don't fit society’s expectations (woman = feeler, man = thinker).


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Mum ENFJ
Dad INFP


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

Mom - ESFJ
Dad - ISTP
Big brother - ENTJ
Moi - INTJ


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

My father and mother are both thinkers. I'm the only feeler in the family


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Mom is an ESFJ, dad is an ISTJ.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

My mother is the feeler ENFJ. My father is the thinker ISTJ.
I am a thinker ENTJ.
My brother is a feeler INFP.

As parents, I would be the thinker, my husband is the feeler ISFP.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 30, 2014)

Mom- esfp
Dad- intj
Me- intp


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Mom - ISFJ
Dad - ENTJ
Brother 1 - INFJ
Brother 2 - ESTP
Me - ENFP


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

ISTJ mother
ExFJ father (?)


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Mom: thinker ESTJ
Dad: the feeliest of feelers INFP


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

My mother is an ESFJ and my dad is an ISTJ. Nothing too unusual.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 15, 2013)

Mom: INFP
Dad: ESFJ
Me: INFP
Brother: INTJ

My poor brother is stuck in a house of feelers LOL.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Mom: INTJ
Dad: ESTJ


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Mom ISTJ
Dad most likely INTP


----------



## badweather (Apr 14, 2015)

My dad is an ENFJ.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

My father: INFP
My mother: ISFJ
Me: IxTP.

I'm the only thinker in the whole family.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Mother ENFP, very strong feeling trait, father the most stereotypical ENTJ one could come across.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

I am an INTP. 
Mother: ANFP
Father: ESTP


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

I'd say fucked up, but that term can be applied to everybody. :dry:


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Mom - IXFJ
Dad - EXTJ


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

My mother is definitely and ESTJ and I suspect my father is an ENTJ so both are thinkers.


----------



## SuedeSwede (Apr 20, 2015)

Mother - ESFJ
Father - ISTP
Me - INFP


----------



## ayitashia (Nov 16, 2013)

Great mom ENFJ
Lousy dad ESFJ


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

Both are feelers.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Mother: ISFP
Father: INTJ


----------



## Twichl (May 21, 2015)

My parents are thinkers.
I'm a thinker.
My brother is a feeler.


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Isfj father. Infp mother.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

mother: ESFJ 7w6>2w1>1w2 So/Sp
father: INFJ 5w6>9w1>2w1 So/Sx


----------



## Suchi i Frutta (Feb 14, 2015)

I think that they are both ESFJ.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Mother: ESFJ 1w2
Father: ENTJ 8w7

Guess they fit the feeler = female, thinker = male trope.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Mum : ESFJ
Dad : ENTP
Bro : ISTJ
Sis : ENFJ


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Mother: ISTJ 1w9 3w4 6w7 
Father: ENTJ 8w7 3w4 XxX (or he could be ISTP)

I commonly feel out of place when talking with them because I yearn for deeper and more philosophical conversations, my father is alright with them, while my mother is someone I go to for advice. My father is way too unhealthy for advice since he tends to be bitter or my way is the high way kind of thing. Eh. 
My grandmother is an ISFJ 6w5, she has way too much bias with advice and is rooted in post world war two basically. 

So generally I rely on older friends and my Mom LOL.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Father - INTP
Mother - ExFJ
Me - INFP

My sister's also a feeler, so feeling is pretty strong in my family, I think.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

ESTP mom (yeaaa) & ESFJ dad
INFP here

My heart goes out to all only INTJs in feeling dom families.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Both are thinkers, there is always a warm and nice atmosphere around the house. /sarcasm


----------



## anaraqueen (May 14, 2015)

Dad: ISTJ, Mom: ESxJ


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Both thinkers. Lovely people however growing up the house was Ice cold in terms of emotions. I wasn't raised to feel much of anything, and when I slipped and feelings were expressed, I was Ignored. It's been said that Fi is cold, both my parents were Fe users however they didn't express Fe very often. Their Ti nearly drove me bonkers, there wasn't much laughter in the home, It felt cold and serious most of the time.


----------



## ughitsyou (May 5, 2015)

Mom (ISFJ)
Dad (ENFJ)

my sister is also a feeler, (ISFP).


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

Got an ISFJ momma and an ENTP poppa. 

Why yes, they are divorced. lol


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

Mom's ISFJ, dad's ISTJ.


----------



## NoShxtSherlock (May 31, 2015)

Mother: INTJ
Father: xSFx


----------



## Phantaspark (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm not sure of my parents' exact types at this point but I think my mother's a feeler and my father's a thinker.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

esfp mom and intp dad

mom's objectively smarter than dad though


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

my mom is a feeler, for sure.

my dad is difficult to type. i'd probably guess a feeler as well.


----------



## BlackArrow (Jun 7, 2015)

My mother is an ISTJ and my father is an ESTJ.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Both my parents are ISFJ.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Mom is INFJ
Dad is ISTP


----------



## Scarlet_Heart (Oct 11, 2014)

My parents are both feelers. I am a thinker. I feel oddly proud of this, that I got to be a thinker despite the fact that both of my parents are feelers. Now, my husband and I are the opposite. We're both thinkers and we have a thinker son. I hope my daughter isn't a feeler. I won't know what to do!

My childhood:
Dad: ESFJ
Mom: ISFP
Me: ENTP

My adulthood:
Me: ENTP
Husband: INTJ
Son: ESTP
Daughter: ? (pregnant)


----------



## Oleni (Jun 25, 2015)

My dad is an ESTP and my mom (most likely, I'm not completely sure) an ISFJ. In my family my dad is the only thinker, haha.


----------



## Miss Prince (Mar 23, 2013)

Both Parents are conservative Feelers. ISFJ and INFJ 

I am a Entj. My sister is Intj


----------



## Koza (Jun 26, 2015)

My mother is an ISFJ and my father is an INTP. I am an INTJ.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I said no idea because guessing, and it was such a long time ago. 

Mother: close to 100% feeler xxFP, more like xNFP 

Grand-mother: ESFJ I'd say 

Grand-father: I'd wager, ISTJ maybe 

Me: INTJ


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

My parents are both xSTJ. And most of my siblings are also T types, regardless of societal expectations for their sex/gender alignments. It should be noted that all of us kids were raised to be pretty masculine though. The only one who is 100% feminine is my ENFJ sister.


----------



## Feather Yewfrost (Mar 30, 2015)

Mum: EN*F*J
Dad: IS*T*P


----------



## Maiko_Hima (Jul 12, 2015)

Unsure about my father but mother is absolutely Fe.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Pure speculation, but I'm pretty sure I have an INFP mother and an ISTJ father.


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

Father: ISTJ

Mother: ISTJ


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

Mother: ISFJ
Father: INTJ

My mother worshiped my dad. My dad thought he'd "settled" on my mother (not his first pick). It wasn't a well balanced coupling.

Mother knew my dad's mood but she could not communicate with him on an intellectual level. She's very tolerant until some line was crossed. She'd be very stubborn.

My dad was quick tempered and not very patient but he's actually quite flexible if he's given good reasons.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Dad: Feeler
Mom: Not quite a thinker or a feeler, but she is stubborn, as am I


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Istp m&f


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

ISFJ mom, i suspect either ESTP or ENTP dad.


----------



## justroaming (Jul 8, 2015)

The results are interesting 
Both my parents are feelers.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Feather Yewfrost said:


> Mum: EN*F*J
> Dad: IS*T*P


My mom is an ENFJ and my Dad is an ISTP like yours!


----------



## LadyAeroniel (Jun 5, 2015)

ENTJ Dad
ENFJ Mom 
INFP ME
ENFP My sister...

Yes..it can be rather difficult being surrounded by extroverts...but my dad is a bit more of a ambivert at times...he definitely needs his space at times...I definitely need my space or I get cranky...but we are all rather close...except my sister and I tend to argue a lot...she's an aggressive and dominate ENFP...


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Me and my mother are both Feelers, unlike my father.

_Though without saying it to each other _me and my mother love each other very much.
Is _that _a Fi-thing?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mom esfj 
Dad entp 
Me enfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Both are thinkers -_-
Mum is an introvert 
Dad is an extrovert
I am ENFJ


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

xSFJ mom and ISFP dad


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

Mom is an ESFJ, dad is an INTP.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

ESFJ mother and ESTP father.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

My mother is an ESFJ and my father was an ESTJ.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

ISTJ mom, ENTP dad. They're stupidly awesome for one another. 

They ended up producing a thinker child (me) and two feeler children (my brother and sister).


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

Mum - INTP
Dad - ESFJ


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

My parents are dead.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha, no but I hate my family. I don't know what the fuck their types are. I only have a mom, and I don't know her type. It's like ESTJ-anal, loves routine, no feelings, crazy.


----------



## narawithherthought (Jun 10, 2014)

Typical Parents:

Mom: ESFJ
Dad: ESTJ or ESTP..


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

Both feelers. Mom is ESFJ (handle logic well) and dad is ESFP (egocentric and rely on social status).


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Mom = ESFJ
Dad = ISTP


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

My mother is probably an unhealthy xSFJ. My father is probably xSTP (unsure if either are introverted or extroverted).


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

Enfj/isfj.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

My mom is a thinker, my dad is a feeler

ISTJ, INFJ


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

ISTJ father
Still unsure about my mother's type, but she's a feeler.


----------



## Demoiselle Dys (Oct 29, 2014)

Dad: ISTP
Mom: ISFJ
Older Brother: INFP
Younger Sister: INFP
Me: INFP


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

They are both feelers and compassionate. 

If this thread is about correlating it to their children's type, then I suppose it's worth mentioning that I didn't grow up around them, so any influence is not applicable.


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

Mom - ESFJ
Dad - ESTJ

Te + Fe = worst combination I've ever seen, they don't get along at all.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mom: ISFJ
Dad: INFJ


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

My mother is ESFJ, my father is some sort of TP. My stepfather is ISTP.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

My father's an INTJ, my mother an ESFJ (she got ESFJ when she took a quick test but she claims she's actually an introvert, so it's possible she's an ISFJ, the descriptions also suit her better). 

Their children are INFJ (me, oldest sister), ENFJ (middle sister) and ESFP (youngest sister).


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

enfj mom, istp dad


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

They both feel. 
A lot of hot anger.


----------



## Hyperfocal (Oct 6, 2015)

Both are near centric, yet I ended up near center "t" Not sure there was a whole lot genetically or nurture-wise on that one. Center of bell curve.


----------



## Genra (Aug 20, 2015)

Mom usually says that I act and talk just like dad


----------



## Jagdpanther (May 16, 2015)

ISFJ mom
ESTJ dad


----------



## Gjcrouse09 (Aug 20, 2015)

Mom- estj
Dad- isfj


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

Father ISTP
Mother ISFJ
Brother ISFP
Me INTP

I'm the only N. At least we were all introverts.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

My dad typed ENFJ and I think he's basically the text book definition. My mom has never taken the test, as far as I know..but I am 99% sure she'd type ISTJ or maybe 50% introvert/50% extrovert. They haven't been together since I was like 2. 0_0


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

ISFJ mom and ISTJ dad (Seems like these are the most frequent types for parents)


----------



## Jesuncolo (Oct 5, 2015)

ISTJ father
INFJ mother
ENTP sister
INFJ (me)


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Thinkers


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Mom: ISTJ
Dad: ESFJ

Howver, my mom is WAY more likely to catch a case of the feels. She's a very accurate, organized, detail-oriented,
and factual person, but her emotions aren't always in check. 

My dad is a very stable person. No weird displays of emotion for him. He's just very emotionally stable.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

bigstupidgrin said:


> Mom: thinker ESTJ
> Dad: the feeliest of feelers INFP


Hmm I should update this . I gave my mom another test and she got INFJ. Both tests the only strong letter preference was J.


----------



## Allyrah (Nov 23, 2015)

Mother: ISFJ
Father: ESTJ
Sister: ESTJ
Me: INFP


----------



## Yasminec19 (Sep 16, 2015)

Mother : ENFJ (not quite sure about that one)
Father : ESTJ (very much so)
Sister : ESTP
Me : INTJ

We're all thinkers besides my mother. We mutually drive ourselves nuts


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Why not just look at the statistic of the most to least common personality types? Saves you time.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Father: ESxJ
Mother: ISFJ


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Mother: ISFP
Father: ENFP
Sister: ESFP
Me: INFJ


----------



## saphireINTP (May 20, 2016)

I am a thinker and always clashing with my feeler mom.Luckily I have a thinker dad!


----------



## Lilibit (Aug 18, 2012)

Mom is an INFP, Dad is an ESTJ (I think).


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I not sure but if I had to guess. 

Mom(ISFJ/ISTJ)
DAD(ESTJ)
Me(INTJ)
Sibling(INFP)


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

both thinkers, istp to be exact.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Father: ISTP 6w5
Mother: ESFP 2w3


----------



## Brunissen (May 20, 2016)

Father: istj.
Mother:infj.
Sister 1: intj.
Sister 2: isfj.
Brother: entp.
Me: intp.


----------



## Misaki (Feb 1, 2015)

ISFJ Mom & ISTP Dad


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Both are Feelers :frustrating: (No offence Feelers, it just can be difficult.)


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

ESFJ Mom and ISTP Dad


----------



## Catpowered (Dec 26, 2015)

Stereotypical ISTJ dad... and ESFP mom.

I'm an INTP so I never related that well to either of them. I think my brother is an ESTP or ESFP so he had an easier time.


----------



## ixwolvesix (Apr 29, 2016)

Guessing only: 
dad: entj or estj 
mom: intp


----------



## QueenBella (Aug 27, 2015)

Mother: ESTJ (Thinker)
Father: ISFJ (Feeler)


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

My mother is some kind of messed up EFJ and my father _figure _​is ESTJ.


----------



## Once Upon A Time (May 23, 2016)

I can't be positive what my dad was, but if I had to guess I would say feeler. My mom is a thinker no doubt.


----------



## Once Upon A Time (May 23, 2016)

ENTPness said:


> What I find more interesting here than the F/T thing is the fact that the majority of you seem to view your parents as J types, despite the fact that according to statistics the population is about evenly split between P and J types for both males and females. This begs the question of whether we just perceive our parents, even the ones that are actually Ps, to be Js because they are the "responsible" ones early in our lives who have to set limits and impose rules on us. I started suspecting this after my mother tested as a P to my surprise and I wouldn't at all be surprised if this little theory holds up.
> 
> Unless of course you are all just going on what your parents actually tested as rather than typing them yourselves, in which case forget everything I said and switch to another theory, that parenthood makes people behave more J-like as they have to adopt such serious responsibilities.
> 
> Or alternatively perhaps Js are more likely to (deliberately) become parents in the first place and stick around to raise their kids.


Exactly what I was thinking. Not only J types, but a lot of SJ types as well.


----------



## Originalgod (May 29, 2016)

Father - ENTJ
Mother - ESTJ


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Mum no idea because she was sick/unhealthy. Probably a strong personality. (INFJ/INFP/INTJ/INTP or a strong sensor personality). I don't think she is really smart. Don't know her well.

Dad: ISTJ


----------



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

Dad is ESFP. Mom is iNFJ or INTJ.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

My mom is an ISFJ, and my dad is an ENFP.


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Both feelers, ISFJ and ESFJ with many unhealthy habits due to abuse and neglect in their upbringings.


----------



## Arreya (Jun 3, 2016)

I feel like my Dad is more of a thinker because he shows his love by providing for us, rarely did he ever vocalize it or saw the need to show that affection. I think my Mom is a feeler but she tends to focus on herself more. She doesn't really vocalize it either. She does it through her own way, how she takes care of the house and cooks for us. I blame myself for not seeing this earlier because, INFPs tend to like affirmation and I thought they didn't love me because they weren't saying the words or acts of love like hugs and kisses on the cheek. They're not necessarily the best parents in the world but I do know they love me and that's enough. I was being ignorant and I feel so bad about it.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

ISTP (dad) + ESFJ (mom)


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

ISFP dad and INFP mom. So both feelers. Match made in hell.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

ISTx Dad
ISTJ Mom

Both very unhealthy so it was a rather shabby childhood.


----------



## MBTI (Jun 11, 2015)

My mom is most likely an unhealthy ISTJ. I always thought she was a feeler until I learned more about MBTI due to how often her emotional outbursts are.

I think my step-dad is ISFJ.

This wasn't asked, but my brother is a total ESFP and my little sister is the cutest ISFP in the world.


----------



## doll.parts (Jun 7, 2016)

I don't know that either of my parents have taken official tests, but if I were to guess, I'd say my mother was an ISFJ and my father an ISTP.


----------



## kitchensink (Jun 4, 2016)

My mom's an ISFJ and my dad's an ENFP. I think. He's actually never taken the test so that's just guesswork. My mom has, though, and is *very* ISFJ.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

My mom's definitely ISFJ... Dad is most likely ESFP.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Both of my parents and sibling are feelers. In fact, I think a lot of my family may be feelers. Though, I cannot say for sure.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Mum= Feeler (ExFx)
Dad = Thinker (IxTP)

My mum drives me mad sometimes with her "feely" shit, so sensitive at times.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

Realized I mistyped my dad somewhat. He's actually ESTP. Still well-developed Ti/Fe, but the leading function, while Pe, is Se, not Ne. Mechanically giften, former ship's engineer, orients himself to his environment easily, picks up oh physical cues, yeah.

Mom, definitely ISTJ. No doubt. As emotional as she can get, almost all of her decisions are traced to objective logic. Also bucks the stereotype of ISTJs being uncreative, as she's a gifted musician and artist.

They're still stupidly perfect for each other.


----------



## Maquiladora (Jun 8, 2016)

My parents both took the MBTI when I did. My mom's an ESTJ, and my dad's an IxTJ.


----------

